# White part of the bread, το άσπρο μέρος των φέτων ψωμιού



## kevin98230

Γεια σας,

Χριστός ανέστη!

Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει μια λέξη για το άσπρο μέρος των φετών ψωμιού;
Ένα φίλος μου είπε, ειναι "psixi" (ψυχή??) ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Είναι δύσκολο για μένα να ψάξω γιατί δεν υπάρχει μια λέξη στα Αγγλικά.

Σας ευχαριστώ,

--------------------------------------------------------
Σας παρακαλώ, μπορείτε να διορθώσετε τα ελληνικά μου;


----------



## cougr

Ψίχα (του ψωμιού). In English it is known as the crumb (and not to be confused with crumbs).

Edit: also, as per your request for corrections, it's των _*φετών* _ ψωμιού and *στα* Αγγλικά (or otherwise στην *Αγγλική)*.


----------



## kevin98230

Thank you! I didn't know there is a word for it in English as well. :S

Thanks for the correction, was a bit tired after church and some special soup I had with some Greek friends.

Happy Easter


----------



## Δημήτρης

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη είναι "ψίχα". Με γιώτα αντί ύψιλον.


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη είναι "ψίχα". Με γιώτα αντί ύψιλον.



Σωστός, το διόρθωσα.


----------



## Mustang

kevin98230 said:


> Γεια σας,
> 
> Χριστός ανέστη!
> 
> 
> -----------
> Σας παρακαλώ, μπορείτε να διορθώσετε τα ελληνικά μου;



Το "άσπρο μέρος των φετών ψωμιού" μπορεί να είναι νοηματικά σωστό, να εκπληρώνει δηλαδή τον βασικό ρόλο της γλώσσας -την επικοινωνία δηλαδή- αλλά θα μου επιτρέψετε να παρατηρήσω πως δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ κομψό. Εννοώ πως αντηχεί παράξενα στα αυτιά μου, ενοχλεί κάπως το γλωσσικό μου αισθητήριο. Νομίζω πως πιο σωστό (ωραίο) θα ήταν αν είχατε γράψει: "το άσπρο μέρος της φέτας του ψωμιού" ή και ακόμα καλύτερα "το άσπρο μέρος του ψωμιού.

Χρόνια πολλά


----------



## kevin98230

Ευχαριστώ Mustang!!

το άσπρο μέρος του ψωμιού = ψίχα


----------



## elineo

Δηλαδή αν η φέτα είναι από μαύρο ψωμί, πως θα το λέγατε;.... - καλημέρα σε όλους, αστειεύομαι...-


----------

